# Reggiano



## otuatail (Jul 29, 2017)

Reggiano is an Italian cheese reported to be expensive. I saw it once on a TV series 'Columbo'. Has anyone tried this and is it an acquired taste. Wouldn't want to spend a lot of money if it was over powering. I don't like blue cheese for example.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2017)

Do you mean Parmigiano Reggiano cheese? It's delicious. It's not a strong flavor, but it's nutty and salty and complex. I love it and it's definitely worth the expense.

Buy it from a store that has a wheel and you can have them cut off a small piece so you can try it. Some stores offer tastings, too, so you can try before you buy.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 29, 2017)

Are you talking about Parmigiano Reggiano?  If you eat Italian food, you've more than likely had it in one form or another, though probably domestic unless it was at a very high end Italian restaurant.  It's not cheap if you buy in small amounts, usually in the $15-20 range in most areas, though can be cheaper in areas like Little Italy where there's lots of competition.  

We buy it like this in about an 1/8 of the wheel: 






and true PR will always have the markings on the sides


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2017)

And save the rinds.  They add a great flavor to soups.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 29, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> And save the rinds.  They add a great flavor to soups.



You mean "Parmesan Bones".


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2017)

Parmigiano Reggiano is located by law to certain areas in Italy. If you are fortunate to have a cheese store near you, then the clerk will give you a taste without any questions. And they should be able to answer any questions you may have. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parmigiano-Reggiano

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pecorino

I personally prefer the Pecorino. It is much stronger and is made from sheep's milk. Some folks have to develop a taste for it over time.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2017)

If it's the real deal Parmigiano Reggiano, the rind will look like this.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 29, 2017)

Addie said:


> Parmigiano Reggiano is located by law to certain areas in Italy. If you are fortunate to have a cheese store near you, then the clerk will give you a taste without any questions. And they should be able to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parmigiano-Reggiano
> 
> ...


I like both Addie. I usually freshly grate my cheese and use a blend of both. That way I get the best flavors of both.


----------



## Annageckos (Jul 29, 2017)

I love pecorino, I'll use a veggie peeler to shave off slices and sometimes eat it plain like that. I prefer this over parm cheese.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 29, 2017)

Reggiano Parmesano could be aged 1 year or 14 months or 18 months.  This shall make a difference in the tasting profile of this renowned Italian cow cheese ..

Pecorino ( or Pecorino Sardo ) is a ewe / sheep variety from the Island of Sardinia, off the north west coast of Italy. It is predominately produced in the  Barragia Mountains in the Central part of the Island.  

Both are extraordinary depending on the dish you serve them with or the cheese board that you put together .. 


The longer cheese is aged, the stronger the profile ..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Reggiano Parmesano could be aged 1 year or 14 months or 18 months.  This shall make a difference in the tasting profile of this renowned Italian cow cheese ..



I've also seen it available aged for two or three years.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 29, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I've also seen it available aged for two or three years.



+1 I have also seen those. 

I like both reggiano parm and pecorino cheeses. That's why I like to use and blend of both in my dishes.


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2017)

Annageckos said:


> I love pecorino, I'll use a veggie peeler to shave off slices and sometimes eat it plain like that. I prefer this over parm cheese.



Me too. Sometimes I will grate a pile of the pecorino and then eat it with a spoon. Of course my original intention is to use it on pasta or some other dish. But it never got there. 

We are very fortunate in Boston. Our city is the closest port to Europe. And the section of Boston called The North End is where all the Italians settled right after WWII when they immigrated here. So there are several cheese shops in that area. When the boats dock, the shop owners are right down there to pick up their cheese wheels. As a result, we pay a lot less for our imported cheese. While the rest of the country is paying 19 dollars and up per pound for imported cheeses, we pay no more than nine dollars per pound. You still see the little Italian elderly ladies with their cloth shopping bag, go shopping each day. I don't think there are any large grocery stores. 

When you want a piece of cheese, the shopkeeper slices off a piece from one of his wheels for you to taste. If you don't think it has aged enough, he will slice off one from another wheel. There is one family that has a cheese shop on a corner. That is the grandfather. His sons own a grocery store. Can goods, flour in a bin that he scoops out into a double paper bag and then seals it. Another son has a store just down the street that sells from produce. Roma tomatoes, lettuce, etc. One of their sons went to baking school and owns a bakery. And one of the younger boys has a freshly made pasta store. They make the pasta right there while you wait. You can buy lobster raviolis year round there. They are too die for!! They don't take phone orders. 

Or you could buy any of the multitude of imported made pastas from Italy. So they pretty much have the food industry sewed up. This family also supplies a lot of the Italian restaurants throughout Boston and the suburbs. When I didn't feel like making my own pasta, I would head for the North End. I always came home with more than I intended to buy. My handbag was lighter coming home, while my shopping bag was much heavier than I had intended it to be. Of course there was always a good size hunk or two of different cheeses.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 29, 2017)

Annd just to throw another curve into it there is also *Aged Asiago*. 

I like them all.  Believe it or not Cos co has an excellent price and darn delicious Parm.  

I like and use the Pecorino a lot, especially for a few of my friends who don't do cow's milk (for a variety of reasons).

Hear hear* Annageckos* I do that with ALL cheeses. (hard cheeses)


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Annd just to throw another curve into it there is also *Aged Asiago*.
> 
> I like them all.  Believe it or not Cos co has an excellent price and darn delicious Parm.
> 
> ...



And that is my problem. Every time I go to pick up Italian Cheese, I know exactly what I am going to buy. But my taste buds have an entirely different idea. "Oh, you know you want some Asiago, and while you are at it, get some Pecorino and Parm and Reggiano," etc.


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2017)

Have any of you made a basket with the melted cheese and use it as a salad bowl? I got my girlfriend in Atlanta to do that for Thanksgiving one year. A GREAT BIG hit. You not only get a delicious salad, but you get to eat the bowl also.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 30, 2017)

Addie said:


> Have any of you made a basket with the melted cheese and use it as a salad bowl? I got my girlfriend in Atlanta to do that for Thanksgiving one year. A GREAT BIG hit. You not only get a delicious salad, but you get to eat the bowl also.



Do you have directions or a link?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 30, 2017)

Addie said:


> We are very fortunate in Boston. Our city is the closest port to Europe...


Um, actually no. The closest would be any port run by the Maine Port Authority. In fact, by volume and dollars, Boston ranks 19th in the country in busiest ports. NY/New Jersey is the busiest on the east coast, coming in third.



Addie said:


> As a result, we pay a lot less for our imported cheese. While the rest of the country is paying 19 dollars and up per pound for imported cheeses, we pay no more than nine dollars per pound....


*Addie*, if you shopped around you would know those prices are off. I can find the same quality cheese at the West Side Market cheese monger's store that is sold in Boston, and often at a better price. They even sell cheeses I've never seen in stores up here. You will also find many cheeses priced over your $9 per pound quote, even at Market Basket. I'm sure the price between your store in Chelsea and mine in Oxford are the same throughout.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 30, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Do you have directions or a link?


Were you looking to make that salad bowl out of cheddar? *Cheddar Cheese Salad Bowl*

Or Parmesan? *Microwave Parmesan Edible Cheese Bowls*


----------



## msmofet (Jul 30, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Were you looking to make that salad bowl out of cheddar? *Cheddar Cheese Salad Bowl*
> 
> Or Parmesan? *Microwave Parmesan Edible Cheese Bowls*



Thank you. I may use the parm bowl to serve Caesar salad in for holiday meals.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 30, 2017)

About the price of these cheeses. I buy wedges of "Private Selection" brand parmesan. It's not Reggiano and isn't priced like it either, but I think is "pretty good." It seems to go a long way because it is very flavorful and you don't slice like other cheeses. Somebody mentioned the potato peeler? I use those "peels" on top of apple or pear slices. With "spaghetti sauce," it seems to go even 
further and flavor even better grated on a micro-plane.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes, I have seen  24 month old  Reggiano obviously too or older. 

I  did not want to write continuously ..  It was very late when I answered this post ..

Have a lovely day ..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Yes, I have seen  24 month old  Reggiano obviously too or older.
> 
> I  did not want to write continuously ..  It was very late when I answered this post ..
> 
> Have a lovely day ..


Okay. What you did write was misleading, though.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 30, 2017)

skilletlicker said:


> About the price of these cheeses. I buy wedges of "Private Selection" brand parmesan. It's not Reggiano and* isn't priced like it either, *but I think is "pretty good." It seems to go a long way because it is very flavorful and you don't slice like other cheeses. Somebody mentioned the potato peeler? I use those "peels" on top of apple or pear slices. With "spaghetti sauce," it seems to go even
> further and flavor even better grated on a micro-plane.



The last time we bought PR, it was around $7.34 #. Granted we had to buy in the size Karen posted, but that is one reason we have a vacuum sealer. We also started buying Gruyere in larger pieces. When they are sealed, they will last in the fridge until we use them up.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 30, 2017)

Here is a good article on these cheeses: 

the differences between...


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 30, 2017)

*Gotgarlic*



GotGarlic said:


> Okay. What you did write was misleading, though.



Gotgarlic, 


I write Greek !!

Have a wonderful day ..


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 30, 2017)

I make "chips" with the parm, large grate about a tablespoon or so spaced widely apart, bake at 375 for however long it takes for it to melt, spread out, and turn golden.  You have to watch though cause it goes to burned really fast after it hits golden.  They are very malleable before they totally harden and can be shaped.  I'm sure that's how the parm bowls were made.


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Do you have directions or a link?




Yup!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg4XK5hXzEQ

You do have to be careful of the temp if you are going to use it for hot food. At my girlfriend's dinner, she used it for her salad presentation. She made quite a production of hers. She had the bowls already made and in the fridge. And the salad was made. Just before she called everyone to the table, she chased everyone out of the kitchen closed her sliding door and filled them. She called every one to the table, and had all the bowls with the salad in them on a really large silver tray that once belonged to her mother. The little salad dressing server was already on the table. You got to eat your salad along with the bowl. She turned a simple little dish into a big presentation. And it was the hit of the dinner.


----------



## blissful (Jul 30, 2017)

https://whatscookingamerica.net/Appetizers/ParmesanCrisp.htm

The parmesan crisps are also called "frico" which is suspiciously like 'freeko' and we do giggle when we make them.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 30, 2017)

CraigC said:


> The last time we bought PR, it was around $7.34 #. Granted we had to buy in the size Karen posted, but that is one reason we have a vacuum sealer. We also started buying Gruyere in larger pieces. When they are sealed, they will last in the fridge until we use them up.



Properly wrapped PR (foodsaver or even double wrapped in plastic wrap and then foil), can stay fresh in the freezer for TEN YEARS!  Once I found that out I purchased larger pieces for cost savings.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 30, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> Properly wrapped PR (foodsaver or even double wrapped in plastic wrap and then foil), can stay fresh in the freezer for TEN YEARS!  Once I found that out I purchased larger pieces for cost savings.



We have no need to freeze it (we do freeze other cheeses), because it gets used up way before it would go bad in the fridge. It is the cheese we use most often.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 30, 2017)

CraigC said:


> We have no need to freeze it (we do freeze other cheeses), because it gets used up way before it would go bad in the fridge. It is the cheese we use most often.



Even better for you if you use that much PR.  Buy an entire wheel, cut a wedge you would use up refrigerated and freeze the rest!  There's got to be a significant cost savings buying the whole wheel I would think.
I've seen an 86 pound wheel of PR go for $900 on Amazon but at $10 a pound I don't find that to be a savings as I have found it on sale for $9 per kilo.  Amazon can be quite pricey on things.  I'll bet my local supermarket could give me a decent price for a wheel.
Since kosher, I have not been able to find a PR with a kosher seal...I miss it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> Even better for you if you use that much PR.  Buy an entire wheel, cut a wedge you would use up refrigerated and freeze the rest!  There's got to be a significant cost savings buying the whole wheel I would think.



A whole wheel weighs around 90 pounds.  That's a lot of cheese.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 30, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> Even better for you if you use that much PR.  Buy an entire wheel, cut a wedge you would use up refrigerated and freeze the rest!  There's got to be a significant cost savings buying the whole wheel I would think.
> I've seen an 86 pound wheel of PR go for $900 on Amazon but at $10 a pound I don't find that to be a savings as I have found it on sale for $9 per kilo.  Amazon can be quite pricey on things.  I'll bet my local supermarket could give me a decent price for a wheel.
> Since kosher, I have not been able to find a PR with a kosher seal...I miss it.



Why should I do that? Didn't you see that I only paid $7.34 # for a wedge? The wedge was 13 #.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 30, 2017)

otuatail said:


> Reggiano is an Italian cheese reported to be expensive. I saw it once on a TV series 'Columbo'. Has anyone tried this and is it an acquired taste. Wouldn't want to spend a lot of money if it was over powering. I don't like blue cheese for example.



Parm reggiano is not all that expensive as good cheeses go.  Just north of $10 at Costco.  It keeps forever and gets better with age.  For me it's interchangeable with Pecorino Romano.  

It's not an acquired taste as much as some other cheeses.  

I don't eat it as much as use it.  Buy it and try it.  At worst you can grate it on your basketti.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 30, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Why should I do that? Didn't you see that I only paid $7.34 # for a wedge? The wedge was 13 #.



Like I said, I didn't think the Amazon price was a cost saver but I would think if you can get a 13 pound wedge for 7.34, couldn't that vendor sell you a whole wheel?  I would think you would get even more savings.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> Like I said, I didn't think the Amazon price was a cost saver but I would think if you can get a 13 pound wedge for 7.34, couldn't that vendor sell you a whole wheel?  I would think you would get even more savings.



Not sure what your situation is, but I for one am not in a position to spend $500-$700 for 90 pounds of cheese.  Don't care to spend that kind of money and, more important, I don't have storage space for 89 pounds of cheese in my freezer.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 30, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> Even better for you if you use that much PR.  Buy an entire wheel, cut a wedge you would use up refrigerated and freeze the rest!  There's got to be a significant cost savings buying the whole wheel I would think.
> I've seen an 86 pound wheel of PR go for $900 on Amazon but at $10 a pound I don't find that to be a savings as I have found it on sale for $9 per kilo.  Amazon can be quite pricey on things.  I'll bet my local supermarket could give me a decent price for a wheel.
> Since kosher, I have not been able to find a PR with a kosher seal...I miss it.




Frozen cheese is NEVER as good as before it was frozen.  Some varieties degrade more than others.

I freeze parm all the time but would never consider buying a large amount and freezing it.  I buy it when needed and always have some in the fridge or freezer but neither is that old.


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 30, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Frozen cheese is NEVER as good as before it was frozen.  Some varieties degrade more than others.
> 
> I freeze parm all the time but would never consider buying a large amount and freezing it.  I buy it when needed and always have some in the fridge or freezer but neither is that old.



I have to disagree with you.  Flavor and texture changes in cheese are usually the result of dehydration and exposure to oxygen and certain temperatures.  Proper packaging before freezing prevents these issues.  I had a large wedge for 5 years before I finished it and it had both perfect flavor and even the melting stretch of a good parmesan was not affected after all that time.  I did use a foodsaver for my cheese.
I will qualify my disagreement to pertain to very hard cheeses only.  Cheddars and cheeses as soft or softer will get crumbly when they are thawed.


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Frozen cheese is NEVER as good as before it was frozen.  Some varieties degrade more than others.
> 
> I freeze parm all the time but would never consider buying a large amount and freezing it.  I buy it when needed and always have some in the fridge or freezer but neither is that old.



We use it up too fast for any of it to go into the freezer. Maybe the rinds, but not the cheese itself. I usually buy a 1/5 or 2 lb. hunk of cheese off the wheel. When I get home, it goes directly into the freezer. I next get all the meats wrapped and into the freezer. When that is done, I take the cheese out of the freezer and grate the whole piece right down to the rind. That goes into a tightly sealed Tupperware type container. By the 20th of the month, it is all gone. If I didn't grate it, then every time I opened the fridge, I would make sure I have a knife in hand to cut off a hunk. Specially if it was Pecorino cheese.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> Like I said, I didn't think the Amazon price was a cost saver but I would think if you can get a 13 pound wedge for 7.34, couldn't that vendor sell you a whole wheel?  I would think you would get even more savings.



It's a restaurant supply place.  They get it in vacu packed 1/8 wheel more or less pieces.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 30, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> A whole wheel weighs around 90 pounds.  That's a lot of cheese.



That's sure is a lot of cheese to cut...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxgh2BizBkk

CD


----------



## Rparrny (Jul 30, 2017)

caseydog said:


> That's sure is a lot of cheese to cut...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxgh2BizBkk
> 
> CD



loved it!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 30, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> I have to disagree with you.  Flavor and texture changes in cheese are usually the result of dehydration and exposure to oxygen and certain temperatures.  Proper packaging before freezing prevents these issues.  I had a large wedge for 5 years before I finished it and it had both perfect flavor and even the melting stretch of a good parmesan was not affected after all that time.  I did use a foodsaver for my cheese.
> I will qualify my disagreement to pertain to very hard cheeses only.  Cheddars and cheeses as soft or softer will get crumbly when they are thawed.




And, sorry, but I have to completely disagree with you.

I'm sure most most members of this board could easily pick out previous frozen PR cheese versus nonfrozen in a blind taste test.

IMO the taste is noticeably duller.

But I always have some in the freezer because even though duller, it does still taste good!




I


----------

